# AppleTV et NZB



## crink (6 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,
je souhaite installer un client NZB sur mon appleTV mais pour ça je dois réussir à m'y connecter en ssh et pour l'instant pas possible!!
L'appelTV est bien jailbreakée avec seasonpass, je tente les commandes de connection mais le password n'est pas accepté.

Auriez-vous une idée?
Serait-ce le jailbreak qui n'aurait pas fonctionné mais comment le savoir ?
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà essayé d'installer un client NZB sur AppleTV?

merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## redjef (21 Décembre 2011)

crink a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> je souhaite installer un client NZB sur mon appleTV mais pour ça je dois réussir à m'y connecter en ssh et pour l'instant pas possible!!
> L'appelTV est bien jailbreakée avec seasonpass, je tente les commandes de connection mais le password n'est pas accepté.
> 
> ...


 

avec Putty tu peux faire ca ( cherche dans google)


pour le ID et le Mot de passe pour les atv JB  

ID : root
MP: alpine

bon chance


----------

